# way too many flakes and cancellations on my Craigslist sales. humans suck.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

maybe I am the "odd man out" here, but when I see a bike or other junk for sale I call if they accept phone calls, arrange a time and get there within a reasonable timeframe to buy or at least look at the item in question. 9 times out of 10 I am ready to leave when I call. only unexpected traffic will make me late. I'm single and have no kids I got to keep so my time is 100% my own other than work.

I have NEVER arranged to meet a seller and call them *at the time I am supposed to arrive* and say I am not coming. I tell them where I am coming from and check the google to see how long it will take to get there. it has become so bad that I think maybe someone is messing with me using multiple phone numbers. I brought 2 bikes and a frame to my work to accommodate a potential buyer a few weeks back and he cancelled on me never to be heard from again.  

on a positive note I have never had a no show. they always TEXT, cancel and either never text back or text a week later..  had texts from 3 individuals for items for sale this morning and last night, not a one has arranged to meet me.

this is getting old, suddenly shipping a bike or parts (or assorted cool stuff) no longer seems like a pain in the butt.

my other selling rant here is texts. I am ready to only put my land line in the ads and have people call me and leave a message. which means I will have calls with no message left for a call back. not seeing how 15 texts over 45 minutes is better than a 5 minute phone call.

I have been a buyer/seller for a good 35 years , it did not used to be this way

maybe it's a Bay Area thing. how are local sales going for you guys?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 29, 2022)

Tons of dead beats on offer up as well.
I think people sometimes troll the sale adds, ask if it’s still available only to never respond back to you.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2022)

I can't be bothered with CL. Too many experts selling junk. "I know what I got"


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 30, 2022)

How about BUYING things?? We've been trying to buy a bike rack for our jeep and landscape style trailer locally/ cash w local pickup for 2 weeks. 
Now I know why they have been up for weeks now..They keep responding, then don't respond 🙄..moving on ,their loss.
I understand people get busy, etc..but how long does it take to send a short message or call?(I too send my number to ads that seem legit)


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2022)

It's not just a Bay Area thing, @49autocycledeluxe .
 A growing percentage of the human race everywhere are inconsiderate, self entitled , it's all about me a55holes. I don't  know what is going through their demented minds.

Like you time is not valuable??  35 years of selling. I know you have seen the good, bad and ugly.

I have never sold anything on Craigslist .  But I have made a few bicycle purchases from my area and 200 miles one way  to West Virginia .
I am somewhat allegrophobic. I am always early . I will be there about an half an hour prior to the meeting  or the seller arriving . I can check out the surrounding area see if there is any hinkiness [ don't know if that is even a word] going on ,especially in the Richmond area. 

Hang in there.


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2022)

What pisses me off more is the spider email spam chain bs when you do respond on Craigslist. A month or two of 5-10 bs emails a day. Of course I send them to junk folder every time, but still. My latest, thought for sure he would never buy but did surprise. Guy emailed several times and flaked. Bs excuses. Then finally agreed to show up and did buy, albeit 45 minutes late. Was actually a repeat buyer too. Late of course on second purchase but I expected as much and showed up late too.   So don’t give up, the dumb, the late, and the flakey can spend money.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 30, 2022)

I hate selling stuff simply because you never know if the buyer is going to show up or if he is just a tire kicking time waster who has no intention of buying. The number of times I’ve changed plans and then wasted an evening waiting for a no show has completely put me off selling. Then there’s the guy who shows up and you get the feeling he is just casing the joint, debating if a visit some night to liberate your wheels and tools is worth his while.

The final straw was the guy who showed up as arranged to view my fairly rare old motorcycle simply because he had always wanted to ride one of that type. He had no intention of buying, he only wanted a joy ride, this in spite of the fact that the ad clearly stated “ no test drives”, another evening wasted.

people can be such pigs.


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2022)

Same thing around here. I rarely respond to CL posts, and never put anything up for sale there either. I'm committed to finding my parts here, on theCabe. 
I do ride with a paper hangtag on the bars, more as a "lure" for interested people.
I sold two bikes locally to the same guy, same way.
Ian


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2022)

I think the whole idea of texting sucks for this purpose.Texting just makes it too easy for people to flake. At least a phone call makes it a little more real like. People need to play a game and have no balls to let you know if the need to really cancel. If I place an ad on FB, I always state that I will not answer to FB’s auto question “Is this item still available” and I don’t answer them. It’s a gimmik for these toads. Go F- with someone else. I’m getting older, I have less patience.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 30, 2022)

When I put an ad on CL I put in the ad NO TEXT OR E-MAILS Please call my phone no. this I think filters out some of the tire kickers. I will still get e-mails from the people that can't read. I think the serious will call even though it is hard to dial a phone. I've had good luck with the first person calling, coming and buying the item without dickering. If I think their casing the garage I make sure to point out the cameras and I have empty boxes of 9mm ammo setting on a table by the door. I did have one guy that came and didn't seem to interested in the item he came to look at and started to lowball me on other items in my garage, I think he just used the for sale item as a way to get his foot in the door and try to buy other items that weren't listed for sale. The older I get the more skeptical I get.


----------



## phantom (Oct 30, 2022)

I still do some CL because I don't ship bikes any longer. I put my landline number in and explain that it has no voicemail on it and you can't leave a message so, initial contact through CL e mail relay is usually the best way. When I don't have anything listed I turn the ringer off. Anyone that knows me will call my cell so having my landline ring only when I have ads is no problem. Whenever I go to look at a CL item or when someone is coming here I am always concealing.


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2022)

I never bring a Craigslist stranger to my house! Ever!  Always meet in a safe location. Bring a friend (or some heat) if you have concerns for safety. Regarding those FB “is this item still available”. I believe a vast majority are bots. I typically don’t respond unless they actually type a message. Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm a pretty good buyer, but not so good as a seller. I sell or try to a few things on cl or fb from time to time. I always state in my ad leave number if interested, very few do, they want text after text which drives me crazy, I think it's a generation thing.


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 30, 2022)

I think that sellers on Craigslist are a lot better than the average seller on Facebook Marketplace and OfferUp.  They will miss appointments at the times they set, refuse to provide ANY contact information, ghost your emails, etc.

1/3 of the folks won't modify their spam filters after they place an ad.  All the responses end up in their Junk folder.

However, apparently sometimes this squirrelly behaviour can work in one's favor.  A friend offered a motor scooter for sale recently on CL.  One buyer Paypalled him $200 to "hold it for me", then never showed up.  The guy is not returning emails or texts either.  Two weeks later the $200 is still in his account, while the scooter was sold to another buyer.

People complain about the fees that Ebay charges, but having some $ investment in an ad forces sellers to take their role seriously.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 30, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> maybe I am the "odd man out" here, but when I see a bike or other junk for sale I call if they accept phone calls, arrange a time and get there within a reasonable timeframe to buy or at least look at the item in question. 9 times out of 10 I am ready to leave when I call. only unexpected traffic will make me late. I'm single and have no kids I got to keep so my time is 100% my own other than work.
> 
> I have NEVER arranged to meet a seller and call them *at the time I am supposed to arrive* and say I am not coming. I tell them where I am coming from and check the google to see how long it will take to get there. it has become so bad that I think maybe someone is messing with me using multiple phone numbers. I brought 2 bikes and a frame to my work to accommodate a potential buyer a few weeks back and he cancelled on me never to be heard from again.
> 
> ...



I don’t get it either …Simple phone call …. I had a young guy tell me that weird people do phone calls instead of texting ….


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Then there’s the guy who shows up and you get the feeling he is just casing the joint, debating if a visit some night to liberate your wheels and tools is worth his while.
> people can be such pigs.



I was selling vintage car parts for a long time. a Grandpa looking guy came by in a 51 sedan delivery with his 2 teen grandsons to buy 51 Chevrolet stuff.  the next day the 62 Cadillac hubcaps were missing from the 1961 Lincoln I had outside. 

I saw the caps later at a swap meet. they had flaws that made it obvious. the seller was probably the dad of the kid. in hindsight I wish I had asked him if his Dad had a blue 51 delivery, but at the time thought it was not worth it as it could have ended poorly. people get defensive when you accuse their kids of being thieves.

I bring items outside for sellers, nobody comes in to scope out the place. not even the Pope would come in to see what else I had.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 30, 2022)

I had a guy and girl call and come out to look at some small parts I had, I was home alone and after we dug out the parts the girl said it was a long ride and needed to use the bathroom in the house. There was no way I was falling for that one, so I told her to go behind the barn, I said thats where I go sometimes. She didn't and they stayed for about another half hour. I try to make sure my wife or a friend is there with me. In general I trust people but I paid for that trust a few times. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2022)

after all my complaining a guy showed up today right on time to buy the hydraulic base to a vintage dentist chair I had on C- list.  🙂
my neighbor who does X-ray installs and maintenance put it out for the scrap guy. I get more cool stuff from his scrap piles.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 31, 2022)

Anonymity breeds contempt. This is why humanity is going to hell in a hand bag. You can thank social media.


----------



## genesmachines (Oct 31, 2022)

I have buyers call before they leave their home for mine. That way I know they are at least planning to come, no call- no wait. FB sucks but then so do smartphones in my book!!  Its hell to get old and hate change


----------



## Durham27707 (Nov 5, 2022)

As a millenial collector I haven't made or answered a phone call unless 100% vital in probably 5 years . Who has the brain space for putting myself out there over a hobby purchase, I'll just move on to the next ad haha. Totally get how this would blow an older guys mind though.


----------



## John Gialanella (Nov 5, 2022)

I can relate to you. For years I posted many things on Craigs List. I would say about 90 to 95 % of the time the buyer is just playing games. They would contact me and ask if item is still available, and I would say yes and then I would never hear from them again. Or they would ask for more pictures and then when I send them, I never hear from them again. It is not true that most stuff on CL is junk, all my items are new or in nice shape and I sell most of the time below what I paid. They are a bunch of Ass Holes.


----------



## phantom (Nov 5, 2022)

Durham27707 said:


> As a millenial collector I haven't made or answered a phone call unless 100% vital in probably 5 years . Who has the brain space for putting myself out there over a hobby purchase, I'll just move on to the next ad haha. Totally get how this would blow an older guys mind though.



I often use the phone in buying and selling. Not always, but often. I'm sure you do fine as a _millennial _collector but you could be eliminating a large portion of the buying/selling pool by avoiding the phone.


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> I have buyers call before they leave their home for mine. That way I know they are at least planning to come, no call- no wait. FB sucks but then so do smartphones in my book!!  Its hell to get old and hate change



What’s wrong with smart phones? It just a mini computer just like you used to post that comment ?


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

John Gialanella said:


> I can relate to you. For years I posted many things on Craigs List. I would say about 90 to 95 % of the time the buyer is just playing games. They would contact me and ask if item is still available, and I would say yes and then I would never hear from them again. Or they would ask for more pictures and then when I send them, I never hear from them again. It is not true that most stuff on CL is junk, all my items are new or in nice shape and I sell most of the time below what I paid. They are a bunch of Ass Holes.



Who is “they” ? Is it “them” I love when someone calls a certain segment or group of people that it demonstrates something about the author 😆🤣😂 those damn cabe people “they” are a bit snobby 😜 😎


----------



## ian (Nov 5, 2022)

Thee said:


> Who is “they” ? Is it “them” I love when someone calls a certain segment or group of people that it demonstrates something about the author 😆🤣😂 those damn cabe people “they” are a bit snobby 😜 😎



I guess I'm one of them.....Cabers I mean.


----------



## Durham27707 (Nov 5, 2022)

phantom said:


> I often use the phone in buying and selling. Not always, but often. I'm sure you do fine as a _millennial _collector but you could be eliminating a large portion of the buying/selling pool by avoiding the phone.



No spell check on the Cabe, so old fashioned 
No I totally feel you,  I just think it's a generationonal thing. My buddies won't reach out to a phone only bc they assume if someone is really opiniononated on contact method it probably won't be a nice person to deal with in other areas like condition/price


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

Durham27707 said:


> No spell check on the Cabe, so old fashioned
> No I totally feel you,  I just think it's a generationonal thing. My buddies won't reach out to a phone only bc they assume if someone is really opiniononated on contact method it probably won't be a nice person to deal with in other areas like condition/price



Gotta use a phone for spell check to work 😂😆🤣


----------



## Durham27707 (Nov 5, 2022)

Thee said:


> Gotta use a phone for spell check to work 😂😆🤣



I think my Android is assuming my repeated misspellings must be real words. It's a feedback loop sure to annoy forum contributors for years.


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

Durham27707 said:


> I think my Android is assuming my repeated misspellings must be real words. It's a feedback loop sure to annoy forum contributors for years.



An Apple these days keeps the Android away - I just got spell checked 🤣


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 5, 2022)

I found a button somewhere on my iPhone that makes calls by unidentified telephone numbers not ring, and I have not heard any complaints thus far.
In the old days, one would have had to connect an auto-answering/recording device.


----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

I don’t sell anything , nobody complains when I buy stuff hahaha 🙂


----------



## rootesgroup (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Nov 5, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> I have buyers call before they leave their home for mine. That way I know they are at least planning to come, no call- no wait. FB sucks but then so do smartphones in my book!!  Its hell to get old and hate change



Ok Ok cell phones kinda suck, unless of course I’m the one using one ! Some little punk just ran the red light near my house staring at her stupidphone , lucky for me I saw & stopped on my green light , & I like how people constantly grip them in their hands like their some sort of life support system ? I was at a concert recently and all you see is a sea of phones


----------



## Irishmh (Nov 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> When I put an ad on CL I put in the ad NO TEXT OR E-MAILS Please call my phone no. this I think filters out some of the tire kickers. I will still get e-mails from the people that can't read. I think the serious will call even though it is hard to dial a phone. I've had good luck with the first person calling, coming and buying the item without dickering. If I think their casing the garage I make sure to point out the cameras and I have empty boxes of 9mm ammo setting on a table by the door. I did have one guy that came and didn't seem to interested in the item he came to look at and started to lowball me on other items in my garage, I think he just used the for sale item as a way to get his foot in the door and try to buy other items that weren't listed for sale. The older I get the more skeptical I get.



You need to be careful posting any real phone numbers anywhere these days.  There’s WAY too many scammers out to flip phone numbers. email IDs or any personal info they can get.  I won’t call anyone - I prefer text or e (at least CL email is secure- 1 way).  I also flag off/report the double/triple or worse mass-posters, scammers, druggies & worse scum all ads.

I’m also considerate both buying/selling.  I must be fairly lucky & generally don’t have too much trouble - save for those that want to lowball ya to the point of stealing (so they can flip it for double if not more)…. Everybody’s looking to make money of everyone anymore.  It definitely IS disheartening!


----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2022)

Thee said:


> Ok Ok cell phones kinda suck, unless of course I’m the one using one ! Some little punk just ran the red light near my house staring at her stupidphone , lucky for me I saw & stopped on my green light , & I like how people constantly grip them in their hands like their some sort of life support system ? I was at a concert recently and all you see is a sea of phones



Them phone's is to big to fitt in there litle ass pocketss.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> maybe I am the "odd man out" here, but when I see a bike or other junk for sale I call if they accept phone calls, arrange a time and get there within a reasonable timeframe to buy or at least look at the item in question. 9 times out of 10 I am ready to leave when I call. only unexpected traffic will make me late. I'm single and have no kids I got to keep so my time is 100% my own other than work.
> 
> I have NEVER arranged to meet a seller and call them *at the time I am supposed to arrive* and say I am not coming. I tell them where I am coming from and check the google to see how long it will take to get there. it has become so bad that I think maybe someone is messing with me using multiple phone numbers. I brought 2 bikes and a frame to my work to accommodate a potential buyer a few weeks back and he cancelled on me never to be heard from again.
> 
> ...



I've managed to sell one bike this year and Craigslust is dead to.me.. I have to get an Offer Up account going as I hear this is the way to go now days...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> I can't be bothered with CL. Too many experts selling junk. "I know what I got"
> 
> View attachment 1722228



This POS makes my Town Car look like a cream puff. Really amazes me what some guys crap is another man's BIGGER piece of CRAP....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I've managed to sell one bike this year and Craigslust is dead to.me.. I have to get an Offer Up account going as I hear this is the way to go now days...



I realized just the other day Offer Up is an AP*P* on the phone. that makes it official. I can no longer deny I am an old fart who is not up on technology.


----------



## Thee (Nov 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I realized just the other day Offer Up is an AP on the phone. that makes it official. I can no longer deny I am an old fart who is not up on technology.



AP’s AP’s & more AP’s Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Durham27707 (Nov 6, 2022)

Ahem, it's spelled '_app'_


----------



## Thee (Nov 6, 2022)

Durham27707 said:


> Ahem, it's spelled '_app'_



  How can you misspell an abbreviation ? Technically isn’t it spelled application ? 😆😂🤣


----------



## Thee (Nov 6, 2022)

Durham27707 said:


> Ahem, it's spelled '_app'_



Our newest vehicle is a 2017 I don’t usually drive it , I couldn’t figure out how to work the wipers properly in the rain a few days ago hahahaha lol 🥴 🫤 🙄


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 7, 2022)

maybe things are looking up. listed some car dollies Sunday afternoon, got a PHONE CALL an hour later and they were gone by 8:00 PM. 

no aps needed.


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 10, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> maybe I am the "odd man out" here, but when I see a bike or other junk for sale I call if they accept phone calls, arrange a time and get there within a reasonable timeframe to buy or at least look at the item in question. 9 times out of 10 I am ready to leave when I call. only unexpected traffic will make me late. I'm single and have no kids I got to keep so my time is 100% my own other than work.
> 
> I have NEVER arranged to meet a seller and call them *at the time I am supposed to arrive* and say I am not coming. I tell them where I am coming from and check the google to see how long it will take to get there. it has become so bad that I think maybe someone is messing with me using multiple phone numbers. I brought 2 bikes and a frame to my work to accommodate a potential buyer a few weeks back and he cancelled on me never to be heard from again.
> 
> ...



It’s too iffy now. At 77 years old I can be bothered with selling BS. If I have excess bikes I give them away. Dandies for sure, Colson klunker, 1930s Schwinn excelsior klunker. I’ve probably given away 50 nice bikes like Snyder, Hiawatha, Matya, Fuji, several 1950s Raleigh, too many to remember. Most end out put in the scrap trailer for the annual volunteer fire department scrap drive. I can’t even give away some nice rideable bicycles. I cant be bothered with distance marketplace type buying and selling.


----------



## ogre (Nov 10, 2022)

In the late 2000s-mid 2010s when I lived in a major midwestern metropolitan area, I made many successful trades on the local Craigslist. Of course, there were a few looky-loos, tire-kickers, lowballers, dreamers, scammers and no-shows, but they were mostly simple to filter. Now I reside in a rural area, where deals are done on the evil entity F&cebook, so I don't bother. Our local Craigslist is a ghost town.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 10, 2022)

Craigslist: I met some nice people interested in old bikes, but it was 50/50 between people who would show and flakes who just were no-shows. For every person who would show and actually take the time to look at and maybe buy a bike, there was one other person who would talk a good game, then never show up.

Facebook: Lots and lots of messages about trading for other bikes, usually a damaged big box bike. For whatever reason, Facebook draws quite a few people who have this low-ball/trade hybrid method of trying to deal with you. You make it clear you are selling for a fixed price, then they either offer you 10% of your price, or they say they have a nice Wal-Mart mountain bike that just needs a little work for trade. Some of them have sketchy, clearly fake user names and profiles. Give me a break. Then there are the talkers who never show, or who use the generic "Is it available?" but nothing after that.

eBay: The buyers here are a little more serious usually, but there are scammers on eBay too. Getting expensive to sell on eBay, and their red tape is making it harder. 

Honestly, the CABE and BikeForums have been the best for me. It's a self-selecting group for the most part. I will say I've had flakes and BS artists on this site, but it's not nearly as bad as elsewhere.


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 10, 2022)

ogre said:


> In the late 2000s-mid 2010s when I lived in a major midwestern metropolitan area, I made many successful trades on the local Craigslist. Of course, there were a few looky-loos, tire-kickers, lowballers, dreamers, scammers and no-shows, but they were mostly simple to filter. Now I reside in a rural area, where deals are done on the evil entity F&cebook, so I don't bother. Our local Craigslist is a ghost town.



Me too, very rural, big distances to look, like hours away.


----------



## ogre (Nov 10, 2022)

Here's some of my Craigslist "greatest hits"! They always attracted an interesting crowd.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2022)

I think they key to success on Craigslist is to come here and complain about it. just sold my Cruiser 5 last night with 2 people interested. I had it listed since June or so, starting at $450.00 and received no calls. I took $300.00 which is actually a fair price assuming nobody is buying the overpriced Bay Area Schwinns that are currently listed. 

the guy brought his other one with him with aluminum rims and Phil wood hubs front and rear, along with some sort of BMX rim brakes. he was 73 and looked like an old roadie, very fit. he had Klunker 5 and a fenderless 49 Hawthorne "Klunker" as well.


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 11, 2022)

The worst one I had was the guy was really interested in this 5 speed stingray of mine. We had scheduled a time, and he ended up running 3 hours late. He was driving 6 hours round trip, so I figured he was prepared for the sale. He shows up and likes the bike, and even rides it around. He said he liked it, and that he didn't have any money.... He did have a broken macbook that he would trade. He said it was a good one, but needed some kind of repair. I said if it is so good, then he can go sell that and get me the money I was looking for. He left and I never heard back from him. 
I usually have a great time buying stuff off of craigslist, and selling stuff is a bit sketchy sometimes. I have a terrible time selling off of facebook marketplace, as everyone ghosts me, or wants things for next to nothing.


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 11, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I've managed to sell one bike this year and Craigslust is dead to.me.. I have to get an Offer Up account going as I hear this is the way to go now days...



I've had good luck on Facebook Marketplace...


----------



## Thee (Nov 11, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think they key to success on Craigslist is to come here and complain about it. just sold my Cruiser 5 last night with 2 people interested. I had it listed since June or so, starting at $450.00 and received no calls. I took $300.00 which is actually a fair price assuming nobody is buying the overpriced Bay Area Schwinns that are currently listed.
> 
> the guy brought his other one with him with aluminum rims and Phil wood hubs front and rear, along with some sort of BMX rim brakes. he was 73 and looked like an old roadie, very fit. he had Klunker 5 and a fenderless 49 Hawthorne "Klunker" as well.



I woulda bought that when you first listed it had you been willing to ship 😄


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 11, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think they key to success on Craigslist is to come here and complain about it. just sold my Cruiser 5 last night with 2 people interested. I had it listed since June or so, starting at $450.00 and received no calls. I took $300.00 which is actually a fair price assuming nobody is buying the overpriced Bay Area Schwinns that are currently listed.
> 
> the guy brought his other one with him with aluminum rims and Phil wood hubs front and rear, along with some sort of BMX rim brakes. he was 73 and looked like an old roadie, very fit. he had Klunker 5 and a fenderless 49 Hawthorne "Klunker" as well.



Can’t give away old bikes here. No one wants them. Funny how different areas are. Your bike might sell for $50 here on Craig’s list, if someone is willing to travel 4-7 hours round trip. Two years ago and last year I bought two bicycles on Craigslist. $50 for the first one. The first one I threw the frame and fork in the scrap trailer. I kept the parts for a 50s Columbia springer build. This was a 200 mile round trip. The second one was $40 and was 300 mile round trip. I only wanted the fork, the rest went into the scrap trailer. Five years ago I bought a $40 seventy fifth anniversary Schwinn cruiser that was a summer cabin bike, looked new. All I wanted was the radio so I sold it for $50 to a bike shop owner.  People don’t ask much because of the distance. Sometimes they ask a few hundred if they are in no hurry to get them out of the way but when they don’t sell they usually withdraw them. The only bikes that sell here are almost bran new better mountain bikes. People want the newest and best so they flip to others who just want to spend $3000+ for a good newer mountain bike, which is a bargain. Used high end old or almost new road bikes don’t sell well here either. Those usually go out on flea bait. Then you have to pack it up. Old bikes have been harder to find here the last few years, but I see them almost every time I look on craigslist. Unfortunately our local Craigslist area includes all of the upper peninsula of Michigan, half of the lower peninsula of Michigan and the northern half of Wisconsin. Way way too far to go for a look. I almost went and looked at a cheap loop tail but it was 200 miles one way, still in the Upper Peninsula. Seems like putting a bike chained to your mailbox with a for sale sign is the easiest way to sell here, as long as it’s cheap. Most mailbox bikes are free. Two summers ago I got a free Schwinn Paramount road bike hanging on a mail box. The mailman told me about it. All it needed was new tires. I’ve bought some off of mailboxes. Of course you have to have a mail box in front of your house on a highway with traffic. My mail box is located two miles of dead end gravel away from my house. So it’s different selling where there are people and where people want something besides used newer high end mountain bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> I woulda bought that when you first listed it had you been willing to ship 😄



yeah I really need to man up and start shipping bikes so I can sell them to the good folks here on the Cabe. 

I shipped all sorts of crazy stuff on ebay before they destroyed the vintage car parts sales with that ''fits" nonsense. I did 49 - 54 Chevrolet stuff and there were 4 or 5 other sellers doing the exact same thing, now there are no serious sellers of car parts like that. shipped more than a few car doors using cut up refrigerator boxes. parted 5 cars and sold every last part. those days are long gone 😩


----------



## 1motime (Nov 11, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> yeah I really need to man up and start shipping bikes so I can sell them to the good folks here on the Cabe.
> 
> I shipped all sorts of crazy stuff on ebay before they destroyed the vintage car parts sales with that ''fits" nonsense. I did 49 - 54 Chevrolet stuff and there were 4 or 5 other sellers doing the exact same thing, now there are no serious sellers of car parts like that. shipped more than a few car doors using cut up refrigerator boxes. parted 5 cars and sold every last part. those days are long gone 😩



Those E-bay days are definetly gone.  Their search engine is worthless. now  Sometimes I do a search for my own items and can't even find them myself!  There can now be an entire month and somethings don't even get one view!  It's like E-bay website is designed by a roomful of monkeys.  In the dark..


----------



## Durham27707 (Nov 11, 2022)

Barfbucket said:


> Can’t give away old bikes here. No one wants them. Funny how different areas are. Your bike might sell for $50 here on Craig’s list, if someone is willing to travel 4-7 hours round trip. Two years ago and last year I bought two bicycles on Craigslist. $50 for the first one. The first one I threw the frame and fork in the scrap trailer. I kept the parts for a 50s Columbia springer build. This was a 200 mile round trip. The second one was $40 and was 300 mile round trip. I only wanted the fork, the rest went into the scrap trailer. Five years ago I bought a $40 seventy fifth anniversary Schwinn cruiser that was a summer cabin bike, looked new. All I wanted was the radio so I sold it for $50 to a bike shop owner.  People don’t ask much because of the distance. Sometimes they ask a few hundred if they are in no hurry to get them out of the way but when they don’t sell they usually withdraw them. The only bikes that sell here are almost bran new better mountain bikes. People want the newest and best so they flip to others who just want to spend $3000+ for a good newer mountain bike, which is a bargain. Used high end old or almost new road bikes don’t sell well here either. Those usually go out on flea bait. Then you have to pack it up. Old bikes have been harder to find here the last few years, but I see them almost every time I look on craigslist. Unfortunately our local Craigslist area includes all of the upper peninsula of Michigan, half of the lower peninsula of Michigan and the northern half of Wisconsin. Way way too far to go for a look. I almost went and looked at a cheap loop tail but it was 200 miles one way, still in the Upper Peninsula. Seems like putting a bike chained to your mailbox with a for sale sign is the easiest way to sell here, as long as it’s cheap. Most mailbox bikes are free. Two summers ago I got a free Schwinn Paramount road bike hanging on a mail box. The mailman told me about it. All it needed was new tires. I’ve bought some off of mailboxes. Of course you have to have a mail box in front of your house on a highway with traffic. My mail box is located two miles of dead end gravel away from my house. So it’s different selling where there are people and where people want something besides used newer high end mountain bikes.



You're not kidding though! I got flown out to MI a few weeks ago for work and was stunned at the number of cheap old bikes. If I wasn't with my boss I would have taken a half day to rent a car and find some boxes.


----------



## hawkster19 (Nov 18, 2022)

Has anyone else had any issues with a guy going by the name "ed mayo" online?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2022)

hawkster19 said:


> Has anyone else had any issues with a guy going by the name "ed mayo" online?




On Facebook? That name rings a bell.









						FACEBOOK SCAMMER POSTING YOUR BIKES FOR SALE!!! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

This person posted Locomotions Iver Johnson this week and finally took it down but is now posting other cabers bikes. Feel free to harass them! I am!! Seller can't even spell SCHWINN correctly!!  Immediate red flag.. https://www.facebook.com/Shwinn-bikes-for-sale-230961985501835




					thecabe.com


----------

